

Ask HN: Interested In A Denver HN Meetup? - bartonfink

Anyone interested in a Denver HN meetup? I've been considering this for a while and would like to gauge interest. I have met several cool Denver-based readers informally and thought it would be nice to get together. Any interest in something in early February or so?
======
jloughry
I'm in south Denver. I think we worked across the hall from each other, but in
different closed areas.

February would be good for me. I'm trying to get a thesis submitted in
January...

------
molsongolden
I'm terribly non-technical and probably wouldn't have much to contribute but I
could make a trip up from the springs

------
dallasbluth
I'm a start-up founder in Lakewood and would be interested in coming.

------
tubbzor
I'm a CS student at Colorado State and would certainly be interested.

------
GoldenMonkey
iOS developer in the Springs working on expanding my businesses. Currently in
Amy Hoy's 30x500 class; definitely interested in meeting fellow
technologists/entrepreneurs.

------
loungin
I live/work in Boulder and am definitely interested.

------
mattgeb
I'm in south Denver and would like to attend.

------
rgbrenner
maybe.. depends on if I have time the day of the meetup. I'm in dtc

